# Dirty 30 Birthday Party



## TylerStewart (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm putting together a "Dirty 30" party for my wife's 30th birthday next month. We are creating a mud pit, probably something like 40' wide and 60-80' long, and I'm looking for ideas for games we could play in there which would get everyone pretty dirty. Things like 3 legged race, etc are what I'm after. I'm putting down 8-12" of clean sand, so we'll be running around barefoot. There'll be around 40-50 people which we are also feeding, so any ideas would be appreciated! I looked around on Google, and most of the "dirty 30" things were sexual. We're keeping it clean, I guess you could say.


----------



## Angi (Jul 11, 2011)

Tug of war. Isn't she pregnant? Are you sure she is going to like this Dirty Thirty idea?


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 11, 2011)

Angi said:


> Tug of war. Isn't she pregnant? Are you sure she is going to like this Dirty Thirty idea?



She is lightly pregnant, yes LOL.... This was her idea! I'm just the one that has to spend all the time and money putting it together. We'll keep her out of the rougher contests. I don't think 3 legged races or tug of war (good idea) will be a big deal. I'm not interested enough in football to bother playing that.


----------



## missmoofi (Jul 11, 2011)

sounds fun if she is up for it  tug o war is fun, Im thinking twister, but not sure how that would work  whats that one where teams have to pass a piece of fruit in a queue without touch it with their hands, you know under the chin etc....that might be fun..., apple bobbing in a seperate barrel / bin of clean water....I guess a buffet of finger food would be easiest for feeding everyone lol


----------



## DeanS (Jul 11, 2011)

How 'bout mud wrestling...pregnant wives (even lightly pregnant) need not participate.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 11, 2011)

DeanS said:


> How 'bout mud wrestling...pregnant wives (even lightly pregnant) need not participate.



Well, I wasn't going to charge admission, but with that going on, I could easily cover the cost of drinks and burgers LOL!


----------



## Angi (Jul 11, 2011)

What about frisbee golf? or a treasure hunt. Put poker chips in the mud and have a prize for the person that finds the most.


----------



## October (Jul 11, 2011)

Try looking up kids "messy parties". I threw one for my boys and there is a TON of ideas. We had a spaghetti fight, among other things.


----------



## Angi (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay I came up with two more. A long jump contest and water ballon fight, or a water ballon toss,the type you can do with an egg where you see which team can toss the water ballon back an forth with out breaking it.
For a treat you can make pudding cups with crushed Oreos and gummy worms on top.
As much as I hate getting dirty, I love planning parties so I am sure I will come up with more ideas. Oh...how about a limbo?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 11, 2011)

I second twister you could adapt an old twister mat or make your own on the mud it is sure to get everyone dirty, after seeing your wife I did not think she was close to 30 (I mean that in a good way)


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 11, 2011)

I like that treasure hunt idea, they will for sure get dirty trying to get chips out of the mud to win a prize..


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2011)

How about mud-bobbing for apples? ...no hands now...


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2011)

mud pie!


----------



## Zouave (Jul 11, 2011)

It can be tough to get EVERY ONE involved in games and events so may I suggest setting up the Buffet and Bar on an "Island" in the middle of the mud pit. I guarantee no one goes home without stained clothes. I hope you're planning a temporary shower area as well. Some folks don't like to get the car dirty. 

Sounds awesome though!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 11, 2011)

Water-balloon battles (make up teams or alliances, whichever is more to your liking)...huge fun!

Also, in that vein, "Super Soaker Sole Survivor"...kinda like Lazer Tag, but wetter.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2011)

Make sure you have a camera person! This is one party which could be hilarious watching.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 12, 2011)

The problem with much food being involved is that it we are doing it out on our (vacant) land, where we don't yet have a house or structure (kitchen), so there is no way to keep anything cool or do much prep out there. I've got a few tractors and a water truck there, and we will have a hose for people to rinse off, but we have already suggested that they bring a change of clothes. 

We did find lots of "messy party" ideas, and many of them we will use, but probably not the "food fight" types just because it's outdoors, and a huge amount of almost any food wouldn't really amount to much when you're running around what is basically a flooded volleyball court. 

Looks like we are bringing in 95 tons of sand for this.... We'll have a photo person, as well as a BBQ person.


----------



## Angi (Jul 12, 2011)

a porta potty would be a good idea too


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 12, 2011)

There's a couple of big Joshua trees in the desert a few hundred feet away LOL.... It's only going to be about 2-3 hours.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 12, 2011)

This sounds like a blast!! Have fun!


----------



## DocNezzy (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the poker chip idea as well. Putting the food in the middle is a great idea! Man that all sounds like fun.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope we see some pics.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 12, 2011)

Angi said:


> a porta potty would be a good idea too



At least two...


----------

